
New YouTube TOS says that it can terminate anyone “not commercially viable” - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/YouShouldKnow/comments/du95s3/ysk_that_youtube_is_updating_their_terms_of/
======
solidrake
What does "not commercially viable" means? Sounds vague.

------
Proven
Not surprised. Screw them.

~~~
verdverm
It's sounds more like the clause that a company can terminate a feature that
you may be using and making money from if they don't find it financially
viable anymore.

It's really a pretty standard clause

~~~
IXxXI
I hope we can all agree, being a "standard" clause doesn't exlude it from
being absolute bullshit.

